# Installation and updating jails by Handbook, what's wrong?



## zeiz (Jan 4, 2010)

There is a section 15.6 in Handbook which describs how to build jails with possibility to easy update/upgrade them later.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/jails-application.html
There is a warning there that it's for advanced users so I reviewed the procedure first and found myself advanced enough to follow:stud 
Despite everything looks pretty easy I failed. Trying to find my mistakes I stopped at this place:


> # cd /home/j/mroot
> # mkdir s
> 
> ```
> ...


The "code" inside "quote" are my steps inserted in quote from Handbook to show where I am and what is there.
The linking as above creates a bunch of broken links in wrong places and nothing works of course.
Here is the question: have somebody succeeded with that procedure? 
It looks all wrong to me otherwise it's indeed so advanced that must be just a magic... if it do works :q


----------

